# Well that was easy



## chris_e (Jan 16, 2006)

I have never had a Maltese before, so I don't know the specifics of how hard they are to potty train. What I do know is that Pinot, my 10 week old Maltese pup was the easiest puppy to potty train ever. It consisted of me placing her on the pad whenever we go into a room. After that, even if she is playing, she will go to her pad, sniff, and do her business. I wish my Yorkie was that smart. He still isn't 100% and he is 8 months old. Pinot has had 3 accidents, and she misses with her poo by inches, but other than that, all I have to do is show her where her pad is. From reading posts on this site, I know this isn't typical but has anyone else had it this easy? 

Chris


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Congrats to you!







Sounds like you got a real smarty-tarty!








Mine have been a little more slow and stubborn...


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Congrats on your smart baby, Chris.









I don't know how hard all Maltese are to train. I have found both my Maltese pretty easy to potty train though.







They were started at the breeders and I think that helped a lot







Bella was sleeping in my bed by about seven months old. I got her at six months. Krista is 16 weeks (in a couple of days) and I have had her a month. She has made a pee pee mistake off the pad about once each week. I think that is GREAT for such a young puppy. She has never missed with her poo since she arrived.









I never in my life thought puppies could be so easy to train. Thank heavens for the invention of pee pads....and for smart little Maltese!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

So glad things are going well. I think Maltese are a natural for pad training.

Despite my breeders suggestion, I stubbornly tried to train Sadie to go outside. She was doing OK, but not great. Mostly I was taking her out about every half hour. When Sassy came she was 6 months and pad trained. It didn't take long before I realized that Sadie was going to the pad as well. And that was the end of outside potty training for us. Mine never make a mistake unless they get right on the edge of the pad and it spreads a little. Sassy has been having a pretty significant health problem over the last few months and the pad training has made things MUCH easier for me and for the folks at the hospital!


----------



## chris_e (Jan 16, 2006)

Ah, once again irony strikes. As I was writing the post, Pinot trundled into the kitchen and peed 
on the floor. I think it was my fault for not changing her pad. She uses her pads over and over
but once I looked closer, I realized that it was pretty covered. Once I changed it out, she went 
right back to her fresh pad. I love this dog. If I had only done that with my Yorkie I could skip 
the 7 degree walks I have to go on 3 times a day.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Chris,

My Teddy also was trained the day I got him....and he was only 8 weeks old and unfortunately, I found out later from a puppy mill (I only say this because I know they did not do any training with him) Teddy was and is just really smart. I showed him the pad like you say and he just always went back to it. 

I did praise him for months when he did this, but he neve made a mistake unless like you said I had not changed a pad that he had poooed on....once that happens he needs a new pad. If I did not change it he would go along side of the pad. 

Now, just think how much you will be able to teach him if he is this smart already....start coming up with tricks. They love it.

Have so much fun.

Susan


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Interesting what a couple of you say about the poo becasue a couple of the times when I did not realize Krista had gone poo and didn't get to it fast enough and remove it..... is when Krista missed the pad with her pee.

I still give loud verbal praise even to this day to Bella everytime she goes on the pad. So I am still a cheerleader





















even though she is 100% trained and almost three years old. I figure it can't hurt to keep reinforcing what she is suppose to do and what I want.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> I still give loud verbal praise even to this day to Bella everytime she goes on the pad. So I am still a cheerleader
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also still praise each and every time that I see them using the pad!


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

Ahh, training! Yikes, I wish I could say Riley was doing better than he is. I can only blame myself. One thing he does do, is no matter where I am, he'll come sit at my feet and give a single bark if he's poo'ed, he wants his biscuit. 

Riley came to us with no training even tho he was 12 weeks old, we started him going outside with an emergency piddle pad. Then our weather warmed up and there was no more snow. Riley would NOT potty on the grass, only on snow. We got him a litter box, well that was a fiasco, since he was quite sure it was a new toy and wouldn't dream of dirtying it.

Now, we have pads in two places in the kitchen and he will NOT go to the pad if we try to move them closer together. The problem is, one pad is in the middle of the kitchen floor. He hits it consistantly yet it's in the way of doing dishes or using the stove. The other is near the door, that too he hits, I think he takes turns.

So, no, my maltese is not easy to train, but YES, I take full responsibility for it.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> I have never had a Maltese before, so I don't know the specifics of how hard they are to potty train. What I do know is that Pinot, my 10 week old Maltese pup was the easiest puppy to potty train ever. It consisted of me placing her on the pad whenever we go into a room. After that, even if she is playing, she will go to her pad, sniff, and do her business. I wish my Yorkie was that smart. He still isn't 100% and he is 8 months old. Pinot has had 3 accidents, and she misses with her poo by inches, but other than that, all I have to do is show her where her pad is. From reading posts on this site, I know this isn't typical but has anyone else had it this easy?
> 
> Chris[/B]


I have heard over and over again that yorkies are harder to potty train . Well I have had two maltese and one yorkie and I would agree. But that said ... I don't know if it's a female or male yorkie thing. 
Also I have to say thank you to the breeder we got chester from because he was already trained to go outside. Of course that made it harder to train him inside... I found with chester you can not miss a step... keep you puppy on a schedule and use the same command everytime. Don't give him a chance to have an acident.
And if he does make sure you are there to correct it and praise for doing it right... alot of praise... yorkies love that..
With chelsey or maltese she was justing the pad in two weeks and in on month she was going to it herme. 
she will just walk over and use her pad... she will also go outside if she has too. yes she did have accidents on the carpet , i think it because the walk upstairs was too long.. so i brought a pad downstairs for here as well.
sometimes when we let her out with chester to play.... and we give her a command she will ignore it... and we wonder why... she takes of runing in the other direction and uses the pad... she is very smart.
chester is very smart too. 
Your yorkie is smart that part of the problem. Once he sees your malt getting praise and treat for going in the right spot he will do it too. Just keep doing what your doing... he will get it... and once he does you will be amazed.


----------



## NewMommie (Jan 19, 2006)

> Chris,
> 
> My Teddy also was trained the day I got him....and he was only 8 weeks old and unfortunately, I found out later from a puppy mill (I only say this because I know they did not do any training with him) Teddy was and is just really smart. I showed him the pad like you say and he just always went back to it.
> 
> ...


I have a question for susan and chris, did you guys put a pad in one particalur place or one in each room? Does that confuse the pup if you put it in more than one room? I mostly hang out in my bedroom, but I dont really want that to be a place where the dog will go to the bathroom all the time, but if it helps with pad training i dont mind putting a pad there. But I heard if I move the pad later, they will still go in the same spot because they're used to it? I doont know, any ideas would be great!


----------



## chris_e (Jan 16, 2006)

Chris,

I have a question for susan and chris, did you guys put a pad in one particalur place or one in each room? Does that confuse the pup if you put it in more than one room? I mostly hang out in my bedroom, but I dont really want that to be a place where the dog will go to the bathroom all the time, but if it helps with pad training i dont mind putting a pad there. But I heard if I move the pad later, they will still go in the same spot because they're used to it? I doont know, any ideas would be great!
[/QUOTE]



Since Pinot is so young I keep her in contained areas so she doesn't really have a choice of pee pads. If I am in the living room I put two pads in one corner. For some reason she like to sniff all over (for a clean spot I think) and does her business there. If I put just one pad down she will use it two or three times, but if I lay down two she will use each multiple times. With the price of pee pads this is a much more viable option for me. Whatever room I am going to be in, all I do is put her on the pad when we first go in the room and she remembers where it is and goes to it. It may have something to do with the difference in texture as I have hardwood floors. I don't give her free range of the house because she is far too young (11 weeks) and could get into serious trouble. The whole thing with moving the pee pad wasn't a problem for me. I used to keep one next to my computer desk, which she used with success; I have since taken it away since Pinot was so good at running to the corner when she had to go. She has never used that spot again. Once again, I think she is used to the smell and texture of the pee pad. 
Lick, my yorkie, is the worst with pee pads, and always has been. However, he was a pro at going outdoors from the first time I took him outside. With the last couple of days tempature being in the teens, I really wish he would use the pads, but he just isn't wired that way. He watches Pinot go on the pad and get her treat and praise, goes over to the pad and sniffs around, but just can't make the correlation that the pee is supposed to go on the pad, not on the floor. Since he goes outside, he hasn't had one accident that was his fault, so I don't really have room to complain. 
Each dog is different I guess, so you have to experiment around to see what works for yours. At some point I will let Pinot roam, so I am hoping that I can just leave pads in two rooms so I don't have to have pee pads in every room.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Krista is 16 weeks. I have a pad in almost every room....eventually when I feel we are 100% trained I will slowly start removing one pad a month....until we are down to one pad left in the (two areas) I want to allow them to use. This worked well for Bella and I am using this way for my new girl now. Bella again uses the pads wherever they are available...so she will be retrained along with Krista to eventually use the pad in my bathroom or bedroom only, again.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Indy also did very well when we brought him home at 13 weeks old. The breeder had already trained him on the pad at her house, so other than the expected accidents here and there in the beginning he was wonderful







He is very picky though..he will wait to go if he thinks the pad isn't up to his standards







As soon as we change his pad ( when we notice he is going up to it, but not doing any thing) he goes and uses it







He must have a clean pad


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

we are doing the outside thing and it is going slowly....i have to watch him very closely. i am trying to teach him the bell training, but it has been a hard concept for him to grasp.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

NewMommie,

I am sorry, I just saw your question now....been gone a bit since my ear problem. 

Anyway, I actually had the pad in a spare bedroom....I live in a condo so it is not a huge house but he shocked me the first time...we were playing in the living room and he walked down the hall, I followed and he went right to the pad....and I thought this is a fluke, later that day my parents were over to meet my little bundle of love and he did the same thing....they both sat there with their mouths open and I being the proud mommy said "I told you he was already trained"

He is certainly my sweet boy.

Susan


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

I have a very strange situation. When we got Deja at 14 weeks she was trained to the pee pads and was very good about it. We live in California where the weather is good so I wanted to train her to go outside. For a couple of months, she was very good. She would go outside about every 3 hours and would pee and, if she had to, poo. She would also use the pee pad inside if we were gone for any length of time. I thought this was the best of all possible worlds...being trained to both. I even was able to get her to use a white paper towel when I was away and without a pee pad. When we are away, (which is generally no longer than 4 hours at the most) she is confined to the kitchen/family room area with food, water, toys, bed and pee pad. We have a large sectional sofa in our family room. Deja is only 4.5 pounds at 7 months and even though she has tried to jump on the sofa to be with us if we at sitting on it, she can't seem to do it; so you can imagine my surpirse when I came home one day and find 3 little "tootsie rolls" on the couch! Nothing on the pee pad! How did she do that! I tested her on the counch jump thing and, again, she could not do it. What did she do? Throw them up there?

Now comes yesterday. I was gone for about 2 hours. Come home and find more poo on the couch again! She will hold her pee until I get home and can go outside. She seems to have abandoned the whole pee pad thing for pee and poo. But, how is she getting on the couch? And why the couch? Obviously she can get on the couch but can't do it even if we are inticing her with food and hugs. What gives? Now it seems, I will need to get a gate to confine her to just the kitchen until she has earned her way to more freedom again.


----------

